# 2013 Show Season



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

Its been a while since I have posted here. I've been busy over the summer working at commercial sow farm. I work crazy hours! Some days start at 4am and end at 5pm! By the time I get home I do chores and go to bed.

Anyway the wether season startd this Friday! I got my boys about a month too late to show them anywhere so they havent been out at all yet. I'm nervous and excited! 

I'll post pics and stuff here through the season to calm my nerves some. Hopefully the boys behave at least!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck with showing! Glad you were busy and it was a good thing!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you!

Its been a great internship. I've learned a lot and think I could see myself doing this after school


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Best of luck with your little wether!  

Your show season is pretty late! Doesn't it interfere with school?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Hanging out with the pigs? Bet you learned a whole lot!
How about some pics of your wethers? They probably look great.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

It is late but its all on the weekend so it doesn't hurt school any. Plus I graduated this year and took a few months off so I don't have classes until January. 

Nancy D, the pigs have been fun! They're smarter than I thought and act a lot like a dog. I don't have any good pictures of the boys now but I will have some after tonight and will post some this weekend for sure.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

I am scared to death of hogs! One or two is fine but when you get more than that forget it . I'm glad you are learning alot though!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

We have 2400 at the farm lol. They can make you get a little nervous sometimes- especially the bred sows because they are pushy and moody. The boars are actually the easiest to work with out of all of them. So far all my injuries are from weanling pigs or bred sows. Its been fun but the issue now Is that I want a pet pig because they are so smart. Ours don't get a lot of people time except for feeding and care but theyre so friendly. I'm a goat person at heart but these pigs are pretty cool too


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

So the show last night went well. My goats are still very green but I'm so proud of them and I know they all have bright futures. We ended up getting three 2nd places in market classes, a 1st and a 5th. Each time out the judge said they need more time and they'll be very competitive. I also got 4th place in senior showmanship overall and my sister was 6th. That's a lot better than last year! 

I will post pics today... if my dad ever wakes up. We didn't get home until 1am and weren't done unloading until almost 2am. So were all exhausted. Next show in two weeks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on your wins!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats Dani! Can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Here are the pictures! I don't have one of my second goat... my dad missed my class so no pictures. But here are four of our five boys. The first two are the same one- My big wether. Then the last two are the same goat- my sisters goat. The black headed one is my brothers goat.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Great pictures! Love your wethers!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Nice boys! Great showmanship too. Your brother is so sweet out there with his rambunctious goat!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I like your brother's goat! Your goat looks great too!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks! Showmanship was huge for me since I hate it so much lol

My brothers goat spent half his ring time in the air! But Seth did a good job of calming down and never let him go

I'm excited for our next show... it's in a couple weeks.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats Dani! The pigs sound great, I can imagine they are a lot of work, but also a lot of fun. 

The goats look great and you did fantastic showing them! I understand bout showmanship, some judges can also be very knit-picky too! My son spent all summer finishing 2nd in his classes, he finally finished 1st in his last show.
Those market classes sure are tough, you guys did so well!

BTW, your little brother is so adorable!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I've never been good in showmanship... I'm not very fluid in my movements and tend to brace pretty hard and tbe goats slide on the pavement because of that... so showmanship is not my strong suit but I think I'm getting better. 

I love market classes! They're the best part to me! Thanks for the compliments!!


----------

